# more legos



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have made a snapper rer out of legos. That STUPID dig camera keeps running the batteries out! I'm gonna send a pic to snapper. They liked my other pics and sent me a hat. They might give me a discount when I buy my rer. Hmmmmmn.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm they actually liked em. that tells you how good they are. they might not give you much of a discount but its worth a try. hehe, they had when i was in town a used rear engine snapper like mine with a rebuilt engine. didn't look good but it was for sale, hell i'd like to get that just for the fun of it. looked like my old one with the single blade deck.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here ya go. Look nice.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, not bad, of course with lego's it isn't gonna be exact or very detailed but that actually looks pretty good even the steering wheel is like it should be


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah. The rer has the real snapper muffler on it and a 12 horse briggs intek electric start.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The walk mower to the far left is a pro model with a robin 4 cycle and a commercial slide bag. The next one is the a.i.r. mulching model with the snapper big six(Briggs xtl). The next is a standard mulcher with the quantum xrm. The next one is an eighties hivac bagger with a 4 horse briggs I/C. And the last is a 19" seventies model with a 3.5 classic with a slide bag kit.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

you have waaay too much spare time on your hands, get out with friends nd go to the mall, do something heck, go to walmart lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go to the mall. don't turn him into a women. go outside and work on a engine and be a man. yeah walmart. only for food or oil etc.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks bug. Jon got really pissed at me for not liking the crappy lawn-boy I have. I'm gonna go and write an email to lawn-boy and tell them how disgusted I am with this really agravating piece of SH1T!


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh really I don't have that much time to do nothing like hanging out in a mall. I have school. Hell, I'm in private school and do hang with friends and go a lot of activities. Stuff that's good. And interesting. Not like hanging in a mall. LOL. Actually I have a friend over right now.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i like hot topic, sears, and spencers lol
and walmart lawn and garden, food, pet, automotive
i liked miejer in ohio better, that place is huge and they have name brand shoes and clothes lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha i'm just mechanics section mostly


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

malls are for girls that are bored and don't like engines.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats why i'm just the mechanics section.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The wal-mart here doesn't have anything! They have a bad selection of everything including mower parts.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what, it isn't a super one. damn i have two supers near here. great selection. they even carry replacement mufflers too. crap loads of auto parts etc.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ive got 2 super walmarts here too bugman, they have mufflers, filters, plugs oil, blades, mowers galore compared to the old one up in delmar


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i have countless isle's of auto related parts and a couple isles of mower parts. same as what you said. and a huge 2 or 3 whole isles of just oil and oil. the other one has loads of mower parts down to rebuild kits if i want one


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh it's a super wal-mart.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the regular one's ain't worth a crap for having anything


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes indeed. Home depot is good too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, you think that, but how many people have they screwed over huh?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah the return people are real jerks. They say all these crazy return policies but really don't stand behind any of them. They tell you a bunch of crap so you don't want to bring it back.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes! thats why a good rule of thumb........ don't buy unless you either try it out or know it'll do good. may look good but may be crap. like that guy with the deer. took him basically a year and total hell to get a new mower because the other one blew


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I HATE THOSE DECEPTIVE PIECE OF ---- JD's AT HD!!!!! They look soooooo good but are CRAP! Just like the lawn-boy. I'm going to write a email to lawn-boy telling them how stupid and insane they designed it. Even my customers didn't like the way it cut. I'm sticking with snapper from now on with a briggs quantum xrm instead of the honda.


Now I'm done with the computer and have to go do science homework.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha yeah, guess what, my noma which was a very good designed mower and is basically like a modern day mtd is still going and cuts great. everyone even myself tells me that. got that old 12horse i/c purring. and my quantum xrm. baaaaa runs like new and cuts a golf court like yard with the stock sears mulcher blade!!!, the 3.5 still cuts a beautiful lawn. trust me i've had people tell me this for years that i have such a beautiful yard. a high priced mower don't mean crap these days. just take a look at the new mtd's they are basically bolens, they are troy bilt and troy bilt is like a cub cadet. huskvarna now they make a good mower as well. lawn boy is just gone to crap now


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bolens and troybilt and cub cadet are mtd now lol
im lucky, i got a pre mtd troybilt mower, gardenway mulchers rock!!
its the same deck that bbnissan got rid of, you know what im talking bout right bugman??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sorta, yeah and get this, a troy bilt trimmer, 31 cc's and its a curved shaft, 100 some bucks on sale. basically the same bolens straight shaft 31cc trimmer 80 bucks not on sale. you pay for the name and quality comes second. now noma, i have to say was pretty damn good and operated the same as mtd, you know selling the mowers as store brands etc. graphite bearings all around, i/c engines and stought thick decks, till murray got olt to em.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

"lawn boy is just gone to crap now" 


You could say that again. Those stupid engineers must have been drinking and hanging around places they shouldn't of when they designed the insight series. Hey at least I don't have the model with the honda.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha yeah


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I used my yardman with the gator blade and it didn't do the best I thought it would. Maybe it was all the weeds and it wasen't a nice lawn. It was a bunch of weird stuff that grows when they put dirt down and it grows through. I think it will cut a real lawn like a gator blade would. Right?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i dunno, i have some heavy grass in mine and well all of my mowers with the stock blades did really good. may have just been that yard.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah. I should try it on the yard I cut with the ninja. The yard looked awsome! I'm going to see which cuts better. The grass is st. aug and I cut it lower than last time because of that DAMN lawn-boy. 


I got to go make dinner. See ya later.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, me i drop em down all the way they can go, they actually went through it pretty good. but of course my grass already in the last two days of some sun and rain has already started back growing crazy


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Yeah. I should try it on the yard I cut with the ninja. The yard looked awsome! I'm going to see which cuts better. The grass is st. aug and I cut it lower than last time because of that DAMN lawn-boy.
> 
> 
> I got to go make dinner. See ya later.


YOU MAKING DINNER?????
scarey thought man, i can hardly make a hotdog in the microwave :freak:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah meatballs and spaghetti. My mom forgot the bread crums and had to go get them.


----------

